# Helping Others — Materially and Spiritually



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 20, 2005)

For those who are still interested in helping the tsunami survivors, as well as in helping to feed the hungry and save the rainforests (without which a major portion of the world's oxygen will be trapped in non-usable forms), here are two "a-click-a-day" websites:

http://www.thehungersite.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/CTDSites

http://www.therainforestsite.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/CTDSites

And, a number of TTFers have PM'd me about my current "spiritual proclivities and predilections" in the light of all that I have said in various threads _vis a vis_ religion and the concept of "God" as described in the various holy books of the world. As I've said previously, I incline toward Buddhism. To those who have told me they wish to know a bit more about that path, I have finally come across a "one book library" site which seems to have most of the questions answered in an enjoyable and understandable way, at http://buddhism.kalachakranet.org/.

A (fairly) objective overview of _all_ the world's major religions is avalailable at http://philtar.ucsm.ac.uk/encyclopedia/.

Let the discussions begin! 

Barley


----------

